
Show HN: Play-test the most popular models in ML, directly from browser - aliabd
https://hub.gradio.app
======
aliabd
Hey HN! Thanks for all the great feedback on our library yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23901834](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23901834)

We just launched interfaces for 12 of the most popular models in ML:

\- Real-time Sketch Recognition \- StyleGAN2 Painting Generator \- Hotdog/Not
Hotdog (Yes, we had to) \- Pose Estimation \- DeOldify (Colorize old b/w
photos) \- RNA Localization (Biomedical) \- Skin Cancer Detection (Biomecial)
\- GPT-2 Text Generation \- Emotion Recognition \- MNIST Digit Classification
\- Titanic Survival \- MobileNet vs InceptionNet Image Classification

What models would you like to see next?

